# kid is cut off



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Not exactly a kid, she is an adult but she had to be cut off
because of her very disrespctful and nasty attitude.

Anybody else had to cut off adult kids due to this? big sense of entitlement, disrespect and super bad attitude?
I'm told since we laid down the boundries, she will come around but she doesn't seem to be. 
H said he thinks she will come to us crying for forgiveness of the hell she has put us through....
and this is his daughter... but its not happening yet...
How long do you think it'll take?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

takes a while preso, she is used to her parents giving in. So just give it time.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

It's so sad.......... I would really like to be able to be friends with her but her mindset and attitude are so bad. We are forced to get REALLY tough now and cut off insurance as she does not pay her co-pay and dumps it on us...
she will not see her father if I am present ,,, yet she asks her father take out her and her friends including dates...
and makes other unreasonable demands.

We have no choice. I'm hoping within the next 5 to 10 years as I know she is deeply immature and the best thing we can do is exit from her life so that she has to grow up.

thanks... we are not going to give in. It's not us who make the problems.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My step-children are grown and still behave like teenagers. Two are in their thirties and one is twenty-six. They still think we owe them a living. I didn't believe their age was ever going to change their expectations, so now they are all three cut off. (I hope, anyway.) 

They were constantly blaming their problems on us, and my husband would always play right into it, as he felt guilty for rarely ever being home while they were growing up. I was the only one there for them, and it really ticks me off that they have treated me with such disrespect (as adults), when I was the one who provided them with every single thing they needed as children, and was the one person they could always count on. Especially considering the fact that their mother didn't want them and their dad was always working several hundred miles away from home.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

foolz1 said:


> My step-children are grown and still behave like teenagers. Two are in their thirties and one is twenty-six. They still think we owe them a living. I didn't believe their age was ever going to change their expectations, so now they are all three cut off. (I hope, anyway.)
> 
> They were constantly blaming their problems on us, and my husband would always play right into it, as he felt guilty for rarely ever being home while they were growing up. I was the only one there for them, and it really ticks me off that they have treated me with such disrespect (as adults), when I was the one who provided them with every single thing they needed as children, and was the one person they could always count on. Especially considering the fact that their mother didn't want them and their dad was always working several hundred miles away from home.


This adult kid is the same with playing the blame game, has even started counseling under the guise of "childhood abuse" 
by her father ( oh brother) but when questioned more, turns out the counseling is for relationship problem in their love life, aka, "always fighting with boyfriends"
She is trying to make everyone else accountable for her problems. We have realized the more we have done for her, the more it is unappriciated, so we are now going to do nothing.
This way when we do take her to dinner or out for something she will maybe be more appricitive.
It's like starting over, as her mother has filled her head with BS, like kids come first and in her mind, she is still a kid and she feels she should be spoiled and coddled. It is very disgusting to say the least. She has even cried and told her father " I COME FIRST" and she is almost 20 for gods sake !!!!
He does his best to tell her like it is but her mind is closed to anything, so actions will have to do all the talking now.
She may end up not liking us, but she will learn to respect us and we prefer that to being in her delusional world.
so far after several months of doing this, her manners are getting better...
so we must be doing the right thing as she has been the most terrible, horrible, immature and delusional young woman for the last few years. Now she has no option other than to correct her behavior or we will not see her.
She tested us and we showed her we meant it, so now she is coming around, but it's hard on us as we have to always be on gaurd, always correct her, guide her to the reality of things and life, things which she does not want to face or be responsible for.
We can only hope all the delusional thinking her mother put in her head GO BACK ON HER MOTHER to deal with as we did not create this monster.


----------

